# Starting with clomid



## Arabella (Aug 9, 2004)

At my last appointment with my GP, I asked him how long I had to wait before formally telling him that I have been ttc.  He told me that because of my pcos, I could tell him sooner rather than later.  We had a brief chat about clomid, and he told me to come back to him in 2 months, when, if not pregnant, he would start me on clomid and refer me to gynae.

Of course, since then I've thought of loads of questions.  What does clomid do?  I don't mean the scientific bits, but the side-effects.  Will I get moody?

Part of me is reluctant to go down the clomid route - it is sort of acknowledging that there is a problem.  I don't know what anyone else feels but I was kind of hoping that I'd be one of those pcos women who conceive at the drop of a hat.

I can't believe I spent so long on the pill avoiding pregnancy only to find out that it actually isn't all that easy to get pregnant.  I've been on metformin for three months now and although my periods are now regular, I'm exhausted and too tired to exercise.

Could others give me their experiences of clomid?  I might summon up the courage to go and see the doctor.....


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Arabella,
I'm on metformin and clomid too. In terms of clomid's side-effects: I've actually only noticed a change in emotions. Obviously this is so hard to measure as all this is so emotionally challenging anyway, but since starting clomid I have definately been much more volatile and emotional during the wk after it is stopped until the AF arrives.   (I take 50mg, days 2-6 of cycle for each cycle). It's not advisable to take for more than 12 cycles, so it's good you're on metformin as this can help prepare the body in other ways for pregnancy if the clomid gets you ovulating.

As you should have only so many goes with clomiphene, is there anything else you can be doing to make best use of it, such as imrpoving weight, or exercising and eating PCOS type diet?


----------

